# Clarion NX702...



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello has anyone had the chance to try this unit yet? I'm trying to only purchase one more double din and would like some input on this piece please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MDubYa (Feb 17, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing!


----------

